# 2004 Altima occasionally will not start...HELP!



## NuBNPrince (Jul 22, 2003)

My friend has a 2004 Altima. She says that occasionally, when she puts the key into the ignition and turns it, absolutely nothing happens - no crank, nothing.

She says if she leaves the car alone for a few hours and comes back and tries again, it starts up as if there was no problem.

Anybody got any ideas as to where the problem would be, or has anybody experienced this?


----------



## NuBNPrince (Jul 22, 2003)

I actually didn't quote the problem correctly. What happens is this:

She starts the car... it cranks but does not start. She tries a few times... nothing happens. Every now and again during this process, the odor of fuel can be detected. After leaving the car alone for a few hours, she tries again and the car starts without problems.


----------



## bbaker (Nov 17, 2006)

Today I drove my 2003 Altima 3.5, 600 miles through heavy rain and fog, etc. Stopped several times for lunch and gas. Car performed beautifully all the way.

When I reached my destination I parked it on the street and my wife commented that I was slightly blocking the neighbour's driveway. I tried to start it and absolutely nothing. No sound from the engine whatsover, only the dashboard lighted up.

I went out 15 minutes later and it started first turn on the ignition.

This has happened about 6 times now and is getting a little disconcerting although I haven't been stuck yet.

Any ideas on the cause or how how to diagnose the problem.

Does it need to be towed to the dealership so they can immediately check the "codes" or can they still do this after a few days?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Your starter is bad. The reason you smell the gas is evertime you start the car, the fuel pump is delivering gas from the tank to the engine as part of the ignition process. If the starter is bad, and you keep cranking the engine, you'll start to smell the gas.


----------



## bbaker (Nov 17, 2006)

With respect to my Altima 3.5 starting problem, an AutoMotive Forum reader suggested I check my battery terminals which I found to be very corroded.

I wire brushed them thoroughly and hopefully that will correct my problem which occured rarely but was still disconcerting.

Makes you wonder what you pay the dealer big$$ to do all of the "required" maintenance checks that "only" the dealer is trained to do,


----------

